# Got our first new electric 300 gallon spray system today



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

I didn't think I would be buying another liquid spray system but this deal came around so I bit. I never used an electric spray system before but looks like it will do the trick. The pump is a 15 gpm set up dialed back a bit, I cant remember all the specifics but its all Banjo this and that, stainless steel everything else. I'll pick it up next week some time when we make more room.


----------



## shoeman68 (Oct 18, 2007)

How is the system working for you? Does it buy you some plow time if you pre-treat? What's the cost to fill the 300gal tank?

Not to many guys using it up here.


----------



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

What brand, cost, etc. Keep updated on how it works. I have been slow to get a spray rig setup, I bought the 8k gallon storage tank, have a line on liquid calcium, just haven't finished getting the system in place. I was always told the you needed a gas pump, which I don't like the idea of gas engines, snow & leaving it outside. We had all kinds of issues with blowers till we got our vans, now, none.


----------



## Plow man Foster (Dec 10, 2010)

Hope you dont mind me answering a couple of your questions.... Im just answering from experience.


shoeman68;1323678 said:


> How is the system working for you? Does it buy you some plow time if you pre-treat? What's the cost to fill the 300gal tank?
> Not to many guys using it up here.


price depends on alot of things. 
If you are buying it from a landscape yard, depending on what it is, it will prob cost a little more like 34-48 Cents a gallon.

If you can store your own liquid and buy it in bulk from the distributer Your price will be ALOT less like 15-20 Cents a gallon.

For me it cost about 55 bucks for a tote/ 300 gallons...


RLM;1323683 said:


> What brand, cost, etc. Keep updated on how it works. I have been slow to get a spray rig setup, I bought the 8k gallon storage tank, have a line on liquid calcium, just haven't finished getting the system in place.* I was always told the you needed a gas pump*, which I don't like the idea of gas engines, snow & leaving it outside. We had all kinds of issues with blowers till we got our vans, now, none.


Not true.
You can use either or. Depending on your setup. Gas Ones are capable of spraying at higher pressure but i used a electric before. Now i have a 6HP Honda Clone That we have to run at idle (which sprays 20 gpm) 
Never had a problem getting it to start in the cold.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

RLM;1323683 said:


> What brand, cost, etc. Keep updated on how it works. I have been slow to get a spray rig setup, I bought the 8k gallon storage tank, have a line on liquid calcium, just haven't finished getting the system in place. I was always told the you needed a gas pump, which I don't like the idea of gas engines, snow & leaving it outside. We had all kinds of issues with blowers till we got our vans, now, none.


We are lucky to have a large liquid system company locally who sells all different types of de-icers, tanks, pumps, motors etc. He built this system for a guy who backed out of the deal. I might pick it up Monday and snap some pics. As far as gas pumps...we have just been using gravity fed systems for years now with great results you would be surprised how much the liquid is pressurized just in the tank, it comes out with some force with the right set up. The mix we buy is a calcium/potassium/magnesium mix and burns right through. I might get a spray wand for (A) doing sidewalks and (B) spraying our rock salt pile.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Plow man, how did the electric work for you? He said it drew a lot of amps but how did it spray compared to a gas system?


----------



## Plow man Foster (Dec 10, 2010)

Brian Young;1323700 said:


> Plow man, how did the electric work for you? He said it drew a lot of amps but how did it spray compared to a gas system?


It wasnt too bad... We had it in a GMC 4500 the lights are always dim on it since it only has one battery and we run a Boss plow on it. It really should have two though. other than that It has never been SOOO low that it would/ struggled to start.

My old sprayer had a boom and sprayed like 10 gallons a min. so we really had to Creap down the street. 
No real difference except for pressure you want. I can spray more material faster with the gas motor. Also With the setup like i have, i can hook my intake hose on from my Storage tan,Flip one switch and the motor on my truck will load my tank on the truck from the storage tank.

Couldnt do that with a electric. I would go with a gas sprayer unless you're making a Walk behind sprayer for sidewalks or something.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

shoeman68;1323678 said:


> How is the system working for you? Does it buy you some plow time if you pre-treat? What's the cost to fill the 300gal tank?
> 
> Not to many guys using it up here.


Our other systems work very well. It's just that rock salt was a bit cheaper to run than liquid last year so we just ran rock. This year we expanded our route a bit and need 2 salt systems. The 550 gallon we had was too big/heavy for our srw F350. Plus our rock salt is creeping back up in price. Yes this melts off up to about 1.5 inches of snow but there are a few variables like humidity, moister in the snow. For the most part it works better than traditional untreated rock salt.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Plow man Foster;1323706 said:


> It wasnt too bad... We had it in a GMC 4500 the lights are always dim on it since it only has one battery and we run a Boss plow on it. It really should have two though. other than that It has never been SOOO low that it would/ struggled to start.
> 
> My old sprayer had a boom and sprayed like 10 gallons a min. so we really had to Creap down the street.
> No real difference except for pressure you want. I can spray more material faster with the gas motor. Also With the setup like i have, i can hook my intake hose on from my Storage tan,Flip one switch and the motor on my truck will load my tank on the truck from the storage tank.
> ...


He said I could load/unload with this system. I'll have to check to see how big this pump is. Nothing this guy builds is weak so I'm guessing the 15 I saw might have been 150 gpm but I've never seen an electric pump at 150 gpm but then again was never really looking. He also said I could run a hose and wand set up for sidewalks if I wanted to. I'll call him Monday, now I'm curious.


----------



## Plow man Foster (Dec 10, 2010)

Brian Young;1323711 said:


> He said I could load/unload with this system. I'll have to check to see how big this pump is. Nothing this guy builds is weak so I'm guessing the 15 I saw might have been 150 gpm but I've never seen an electric pump at 150 gpm but then again was never really looking. He also said I could run a hose and wand set up for sidewalks if I wanted to. I'll call him Monday, now I'm curious.


Nope. 
Its 15GPM A 150GPM pump, better yet Electric 150GPM pump is unreal! 
and Yeah with the Banjo valves its really easy to do the load and unload thing. 
Thats what we have on ours. Just be careful with the PVC in the cold... they tend to break easily...

Sounds like i used to have that same setup that you're describing....
It had a reel with a hose (never used it but i had it!) 
then a boom with spray tips.Had a 15GPM pump on it. Ice eliminator switch


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Update on the new electric liquid system we bought. So far so good....we havent needed to use it yet,lol. Of course after we installed it I had to test it out and I think it's going to work very well. It has 3 times as much pressure as our old gravity fed system, we can draft to either fill up the tank on the truck or empty into another tank. It's rather quiet considering it's a diaphragm pump. I don't know if I'm going to add a spray wand yet or not, I don't think it would be worth the price of a good wand,reel and hose. I'm guessing we can run at about 10mph maybe a bit faster if the dial is on full. Hopefully we get to use it this week but doesn't look promising. This has been the worst start to a season I've ever seen.


----------



## viper881 (Jan 14, 2009)

Lets see some pics of the new setup!


----------



## ColumbiaLand (Sep 1, 2008)

Thanks for the pictures brian


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

ColumbiaLand;1378055 said:


> Thanks for the pictures brian


LOL the kids used the camera and now of course it's no where to be found. I'll text you some, I'm heading down to my shop today.


----------

